
Wanted: Strawman proposals for new collections architecture - century19
https://github.com/lampepfl/dotty/issues/818
======
insulanian
First thing that came to my mind was Paul Phillips' rant :) Now's the time to
do it right sir!

------
zeckalpha
What about collaborating with Clojure's collections?

~~~
jerf
At a high level that sounds like a good idea. In practice it would almost
certainly die the death of a thousand cuts. There are a _lot_ of semantic
differences between the two languages, and for this sort of thing, every last
one of them will matter at some point.

